# اللهجة المصرية : عايز - بِدِّي



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

الشاعر المصري أحمد رامي يقول في أغنية أم كلثوم حيّرت قلبي معاك :

بِدِّي أشكي لك من نار حبي
بِدِّي أحكي لك ع اللي في قلبي

هل كلمة " بِدِّي " يتم استخدامها في مصر؟

وشكرا


----------



## cherine

وعليكم السلام،

كانت تُستخدم قديمًا، ولا أظنها لا تزال مُستخدمة الآن إلا بين كبار السن وأهل المناطق الريفية والصعيد


----------



## A doctor

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## emanko

وعليكم السلام
نعم أتفق مع شيرين.
غالبا ستسمعها في الافلام المصرية القديمة، لكن ليست منتشرة الان،


----------

